# Vintage type On-Road "Pan Car" stuff



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Bob Stormer from Stormer Hobbies has released a couple Vintage 1/12th Scale bodies, and just today announced a New "Vintage" TOJ body for the old WIDE "235mm" Pan Cars that is Very Sweet!

Relive the PAST!!!


----------

